# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Ищу квалифицированного печника

## Денис

Приглашаю квалифицированного печника в свою бригаду. Нужны только профессионалы своего дела (дилетантов прошу не беспокоить). Работать будем в РФ г.Москва и область. Я не фирма и не посредник. Имею много заказов на камины, печи и барбекю. Зарплата будет от 1500 до 2500$
 Своё резюме и портфолио (фото своих работ) присылать на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

